# trouble setting up wireless router to laptop



## fsu0915 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello! I'm definitely feeling more computer illiterate as the night passes. I am trying (unsuccessfully) to hook up my wireless router to my laptop computer. I have a Linksys Wireless-G (WRT54G) router, and I bought a notebook adapter today. I bought the router a few years ago and never set it up until we moved into our new house, and we have lost the router's setup CD-Rom. My problem is, I have a cable modem that is running my internet right now. How do I connect my router to the cable modem to use my laptop wirelessly?? I've tried doing it without the CD, but I'm going crazy here. There is a blue Ethernet cord that is supposed to connect to the modem, but how do I connect it to the modem if the modem has the internet cord in it...and where is the internet cord supposed to hook up to? There is only one Ethernet connection on the back of my cable modem. HELP!!


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

First, your cable modem must have a Ethernet connection. If it does, you are all set.

Connect the cable modem to the router. Connect the computer to the router. In fact, from this point forward, everything connects to the router. Connect nothing else to the cable modem.

In order to configure the router, you only need (1) Internet Explorer and (2) a direct connection to the router. You cannot configure the router wirelessly (especially since the radio on the router is off by default). 

A wired computer should already be able to connect to the Internet at this point. (You will need to update the router later.) But, for right now, use Internet Explorer to connect to 192.160.1.1 or 192.168.8.1 or 192.168.0.1. One of those three addresses will bring up the router's webpage. I list three addresses because the default is based on the version of your router. 

When it comes up, change two things right away. The administrator's password (which is admin by default) and (when you go to set up the wireless) the SSID.

Use the wizard to configure the rest of the router.

Courtney sends...


----------



## fsu0915 (Aug 6, 2007)

I tried connecting the cable modem to the router, but when I disconnect the internet cord from the cable modem to connect it to the router, my computer says that I have no internet connection, and it won't let me do anything else.


----------



## jimicole (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi,

It may be easier to see if you can hook up both your router and your cable modem with a wire first. If you can do that, you will typically be able to connect to the router by using Internet Explorer or Firefox, typing in "192.168.1.1", and using the password "admin" (no username is required) to get into your router. At that point, you have some options, but the easiest is to try two things: First, do what's called a "MAC clone". For that, go to your "basic setup" tab, choose "MAC Address Clone", and click the "enable" button. Additionally, it's best to choose the "clone your PC's MAC address". Doing this will "fool" the cable modem into thinking that it's connecting directly to your PC. Sometimes, the cable modem will only allow one (that it has already connected to) connection, so this resolves that problem.

Second, you should just as a matter of practice, change the IP address of your router. Often, there is a sort of "built-in" router inside the cable modem. When you add "another" router, the default settings for your purchased router conflict with the settings on the "built-in" router on the cable modem. Changing the router's IP address resolves that. To do this, go to the "setup tab" again, choose "basic setup", and look for the "local IP address" field. Change it to something else from its default, which is probably 192.168.1.1. A good (arbitrary) choice for this number would be 192.168.30.1 as an example, but you can use any number, keeping in mind that you want to change the "THIRD" number in the set of 4 numbers that are available, leaving the rest alone---you would not want to change the IP address to 1.2.3.4, for example, or 192.123.1.1...only changing the THIRD (out of 4 numbers between the "dots") is useful for most purposes (so, 192.168.2.1, 192.168.3.1, 192.168.4.1, or, as I said, 192.168.30.1).

Next, the easiest way to reconnect as you are likely to have to do, is power off all of your equipment, then power them back on in a specific sequence, after waiting (say) 30 seconds and after hooking the wire up between your router and your cable modem, and disconnecting the wire between your router and your computer. SO, specifically, after turning everything (including your computer) off, turn on your cable modem, wait 30 seconds, turn your router on, wait 30 seconds, then turn on your computer and see if you have connectivity. If you have installed your software for your wireless card properly, and if nothing is wrong with your router or cable modem, you should see something happening in your "tray" area indicating that a new wireless connection has been found, and potentially asking you if you want to connect (depending on the type of wireless card you've installed in your computer).

You should also seriously consider putting some kind of password (encryption) on your wireless connection to avoid 'hackers", and consider changing the default password on your router so not just anyone can get in and make changes to your configuration.

Linksys offers very helpful online assistance as well as phone assistance if your router isn't out of warranty (and it sounds like yours may be). I don't know if you can get help with an "older" router from them, but going online to www.linksys.com and giving it a try (obviously without the dysfunctional router connected at first, just to see) may be an option. Secondly, as I mentioned, you can call their help line and though I have only done this for somewhat esoteric configurations on new routers, they may offer help even if the router's out of warranty, I do not know.

Last, you can send me a message, I am willing to help if you want. I do this sort of thing for a living, but not on this forum...doing some pro bono work when business is slow 

Jim

[email protected]


----------



## mom_of_rach (Aug 11, 2007)

It all started up as a simple project:setting up a w2ireless network including my HP Officejet Multifunction, my IMac G5 and a soon-to be purchased Windows laptop, I also have the Lynksys WRT54GS, and of course the set-up CD doesn't work. Lynksys support told me the router's "name " is 192.168.1.1. The gave me a list of instructions which included hooking up to IE. I guess no one told them that you can't get IE on a Mac. Anyone know how to configure this thing with OSX?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

mom_of_rach: you can use any web-browser, it does not have to be IE. Just plug the relevant router IP address (your so-called router "name") in the URL of chosen web-browser and go. That is of course the whole point of configuration GUIs in a web-browser - there is no need to install special software dependant on the OS (XP, OSX, Linux, whatever).


----------



## jimicole (Aug 6, 2007)

You should be able to use Safari, specifically, as the last poster said, to do whatever you need. The CD may be useless for you on a Mac, but you really don't need it anyway. If you need more help, please send a message back...these folks on this board are good!

J


----------



## mom_of_rach (Aug 11, 2007)

My Lynksys router is up and running, but now I have to make it secure. My computer geek brother called to tell me that someone could be stealing my connection right now and said he wouldn't tell me how to do it. So far, I have changed the password and the IP address on the web and on the computer. what do I still need to do? How?:up:


----------

